# Mussaed Ahmed al-Jarrah



## notimp (May 20, 2020)

> WASHINGTON — The FBI inadvertently revealed one of the U.S. government’s most sensitive secrets about the Sept. 11 terror attacks: the identity of a  mysterious Saudi Embassy official in Washington who agents suspected had directed crucial support to two of the al-Qaida hijackers.





> It’s unclear just how strong the evidence is against the former Saudi Embassy official — it’s been a subject of sharp dispute within the FBI for years. But the disclosure, which a senior U.S. government official confirmed was made in error, seems likely to revive questions about potential Saudi links to the 9/11 plot.





> Still, Eagleson acknowledged he was flabbergasted by the bureau’s slip-up in identifying the Saudi Embassy official in a public filing. Although Justice Department lawyers had last September notified lawyers for the 9/11 families of the official’s identity, they had done so under a protective order that forbade the family members from publicly disclosing it.





> In a portion describing the material sought by lawyers for the 9/11 families, Sanborn refers to a partially declassified 2012 FBI report about an investigation into possible links between the al-Qaida terrorists and Saudi government officials. That probe, the existence of which has only become public in the past few years, initially focused on two individuals: Fahad al-Thumairy, a Saudi Islamic Affairs official and radical cleric who served as the imam of the King Fahd Mosque in Los Angeles and Omar al-Bayoumi, a suspected Saudi government agent who assisted two terrorists, Khalid al-Mihdhar and Nawaf al-Hazmi, who participated in the hijacking of the American Airlines plane that flew into the Pentagon, killing 125.





> Relatively little is known about Jarrah, but according to former embassy employees, he reported to the Saudi ambassador in the United States (at the time Prince Bandar), and that he was later reassigned to the Saudi missions in Malaysia and Morocco, where he is believed to have served as recently as last year.





> Jarrah “was responsible for the placement of Ministry of Islamic Affairs employees known as guides and propagators posted to the United States, including Fahad Al Thumairy,” according to a separate declaration by Catherine Hunt, a former FBI agent based in Los Angeles who has been assisting the families in the case.
> 
> Hunt conducted her own investigation into the support provided to the hijackers in Southern California. “The FBI believed that al-Jarrah was ‘supporting’ and ‘maintaining’ al-Thumairy during the 9/11 investigation,” she said in her declaration.


src: https://news.yahoo.com/in-court-fil...ting-support-for-911-hijackers-224555851.html

So quite naturally the Bush administration flew out relatives of the Saudi ruling family in the days after 9/11 and attacked Iraq.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 20, 2020)

Erm...okay. What to say about this? 

It's certainly a major screw up of the fbi, but what else? So they suspected a Saudi diplomat nearly twenty years ago. If they had evidence of enough material, they would have done something with it, I presume.

I remember Bush flying out Saudi royalties (' s family), but again : the link with Saudi Arabia was never really proven. And W. just wanted to invade iraq, so he didn't care. 

But what relevance does it today still hold? It's not like anyone serious thought what happened was something the USA came out as the good guys.


----------



## leon315 (May 20, 2020)

is that mean USA knows this all time and did nothing? you think all sources came from USA are reliable?


----------

